# Macbook Pro 15 Inch won't start



## Rhino_Man (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok so heres the deal, I was using it fine for years on end with no complaint issue or crash (aside from minor bugs in Safari). Then all of a sudden, it stops dead, as if it ran out of batteries.

Now, whenever i hit the power button it makes all indication that it's attempting to start up (fans start, the light on the lid button lights up, the DVD drive makes it's usual startup noise, and then I hear it shut down instantly again after about a second.

It's a slightly older generation macbook pro 15 inch from just before they went to the unibody design (meaning, I'm NOT on the unibody design). It came with Leapard and has been updated to snow leapard.

I'm curious as to whether this has something to do with me, my hardware or possibly something I did to it.


oh, and for the record, i have already attempted everything found here http://support.apple.com/kb/ts1365 to no avail. When I press the button on my battery it shows that it's fully charged, and the light on the charger is green, not amber so it's definately not without power. (plus, when i try starting it with no battery but the ac adapter hooked up I get the same result).

obviously, nothing starts when I try with no battery or AC adapter.

am I stuck with a dead computer now? do I need to go talk to my Apple provider?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to goto Apple. This is what I think may be happening to you. On the MacBooks, the cooling fans are always spinning. If you have a fan that isn't spinning, or the computer can't tell that the fan is spinning, it will shut down the computer to protect it from over heating. Now this is just a guess, but either way, you have a hardware problem, not software, so Apple needs to look at it.


----------



## Rhino_Man (Feb 2, 2009)

well, if that's the case I guess I gotta go to an apple tech. I hope it's nothing serious, and that my Apple Care will still cover it.


----------

